# axolotl food and home



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

what do you guys feed yours and what do you have in there tank to keep them entertained?

got any pics of the tanks? so i can get a better idea what to do in mine


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

that would be me then...  

my adults have a mixture of foods... they have frozen bloodworm, live earthworms, trout pellets and occasionally prawn... 

the tank has lots of live plants in it... and places to hide... 
i'll see if i can find some pics for you... 
SAND and large stone substrate... NEVER gravel...


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

here's the best i can find atm... you can just about see the setup..
but it changes every time i clean them out! 

this was before the plants went in though... 

we're half way through a water change... will get more pics up when it's done!


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

cool, sounds like mine bar the plants... will give that ago! the other thing is i wanna try trout pellets but can't seem to find them! can you help? and i only have one it a 3 and a half foot tank, wanted to get him a friend, not sure if that would be ok?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

should be fine, as long as they're about the same size...
or at least so the smaller one is too big to fit in the bigger one's mouth! 

we got our trout pellets from a general pet food shop in mansfield woodhouse...
try fishing type shops. they are used as bait to attract trout, and being as they're not being sold as 'pet food' they're really cheap! (compared to catfish food for example)

if you struggle, let me know... and i'll pick you some up... as long as u cover the cost, and postage, i don't mind sending u some...
i can always send u a bit to make sure they'll eat it first, if u want! 

PM me your address, and i'll send u a 'sample'  

sami


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

coooool thank you so much, pm'd you


----------



## tamsin (Mar 31, 2007)

i feed mine raw steak in strips sometimes. you just poke it on a coctail stick and hang it above theri mouths and they love it!

however - i was wondering, I have 2 axolotyls (a yellow and a brown) and I have a tank and pump and everything. I am leaving the country in end of may and was going to ask if anyone wants the whole lot (totally free of course) or knows anyone who might.


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

i would love them!! really would give them a great home and look after them always.....

where are you?


----------



## tamsin (Mar 31, 2007)

I am in Fulham in London. They are very cute and very healthy etc!


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

tamsin said:


> I am in Fulham in London. They are very cute and very healthy etc!


i would love to have them.....

as i said i will look after them and they would be very happy with me


----------



## tamsin (Mar 31, 2007)

hi - these have actually already gone! thanks for enquiring though! Tamsin


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

i'm sure


----------



## redling (Dec 29, 2009)

*help no axolotl food in the house*

hI can anyone please help me I have just transported my trevor (axolotl) 1 hr and half in car and he i have forgotten to get him food (terrible mum) he's eaten 2 worms this morning and I have been searching the garden for worm and the only 1 i found went down the sink when i tried to wash a bit of the mud off, I heard you can feed them prawn? I do have frozen large prawn which i eat myself but i don't know if he can eat them cooked can anyone give me some advice? I would really appreciate it. I feel awful not feeding him tonite x:blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I would've thought he could go one day without food! I don't keep axies, but SURELY!


----------



## redling (Dec 29, 2009)

thank you very much x superfast response!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

redling said:


> thank you very much x superfast response!


Oh that's me. Superquick.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Most reptiles and amphians can go for a day or three without food- their metabolism just isn't as fast as us mammals.


----------

